
We Lost the War in Afghanistan. Get over It - notlukesky
https://foreignpolicy.com/2019/09/11/we-lost-the-war-in-afghanistan-get-over-it/
======
hooch
I guess if the goal is to surreptitiously transfer public wealth into private
hands, such a “war” is a huge success.

------
tibbydudeza
It was called operation "Enduring Freedom" , should have called it "Enduring
Failure" instead.

------
RachelF
The USA has learned what the Soviets and British did before them.

------
chriselles
“Pakistan can’t guarantee the success of Afghanistan, but it can certainly
guarantee it’s continued failure.”

An expression I heard while in Afghanistan on/off between 2012-2014.

Kunduz Airlift(airbridge to exfiltrate key leadership & ISI)

OBL in Abbottabad(like finding Hitler in West Point, NY 1955)

“The Wrong Enemy” by Carlotta Gal(published a decade late)

At most, it should have remained a special operations and support only mission
because our allies were not really our allies.

------
jdkee
Glad that Bolton is out.

